# Oberon without wool?



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've noticed that a few folks order theirs "plain". Aside from a wool allergy, why do you do this? Is it substantially thinner? Is the wool necessary? Does it serve a purpose other than serving as the "handle"?

FWIW, I am also trying to decide which Oberon to "Add to Wish List" as Amazon says 

I am torn between:

Chocolate Medici
Wine Celtic Hounds
Saddle Bold Celtic
or possibly World Tree in saddle or wine.
The Sun in purple may be a dark horse contender as well.

So, you know, if any of you HAVE one of those colors...and want to link to your posted photos, that's cool.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have ordered three without wool now and absolutely love them!  We have pets... and the wool drives me crazy because it has a tendency to gather lint and pet hair.  Also, I just prefer the feel and look of the leather to the wool.  Totally a personal preference and I'm so grateful that Oberon gave me the choice to not have the wool!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered my Oberon with the wool to have the most protection possible, but when I order one again it will be without wool because the inner leather feels soft and I want to try it as the only material.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Why do I get mine without wool? 5 cats & 2 dogs.... 'nuff said


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

I initially ordered mine without the wool because I have two longish haired cats whose hair sticks to everything possible...  now that I've used the wool-less Oberon for a few weeks I realize that I do prefer it that way.  The smooth black leather inside is soft and it just feels more pleasant to hold, in my opinion...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't have a problem with pet hair, but it would still pick up tiny pieces of lint, or even worse, little glitter pieces that my daughters are always using. Me being OCD, I'd spend a good 5 minutes trying to pick individual pieces of glitter out of the wool before starting to read. I couldn't just leave it there! 

I posted pics last night of my Medici in Chocolate over in the Oberon pics thread.


----------



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

@911jason: Your pictures were the ones that def. pushed the chocolate medici to the top of the list 

Good to know about the pet hair--I have three cats and two dogs, and allergies to both, so the less hair and dander I'm dragging along, the better.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Uh oh.

Cats, llamas and alpacas, other exotic fibers

and a woolly Oberon.

I am so screwed . . .


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

My first Oberon had wool and it just felt irritating. Not allergic as much as just unpleasant, to the point that I cut it out. All my others been wool-less, and I love them. Wine is by far my favorite color (although I have a couple of red Oberon items). Currently I have a wine Celtic Hounds for my K3 and a wine TOL for the DXG. Here are photos of the front cover and inside (without wool) of my wine Celtic Hounds:


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I really appreciate everyone's comments about the wool... now I am wondering if anyone has anything good to say about it?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I think wool might add a little more protection to the screen...


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi I ordered a cover not knowing that I could have gotten one without the wool . I tried it and it was really annoying (wool) . I contacted Oberon to see if there was a solution and they told me to sent it back and they would ship out a new one without the wool. I received it on Monday and I am very satisfied now.  As for protection the screen you could put a screen clear shield on it. I doubt the wool would protect it from breaking due to accidentally sitting or stepping  on kindle.


----------



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

I know I def. want one without wool. Thanks 

Now, of course...I have to actually decide on one!

Does it take longer to get one when you order it w/out wool?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

No, I received mine the same day as others who posted here that they had ordered at the same time.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't know you could get them without wool when I ordered mine.  Being that I cannot stand wearing wool I was a little concerned that I would find it irritating.  It turns out to not be the case.  It's quite soft and rather pleasant feeling.  And not having any fur shedding critters around I have no issues with that.  So if/when I get another it will probably have the wool as well.

That said I find it a somewhat odd choice, I would think some of that microfiber suede material would be the way to go.  Though it might need to be padded some to act as any kind of protection.  The wool material is much thicker then most microfiber cloth I have seen.  Though I do have a piece of rubberized microfiber that I put between my keyboard and screen when closing my laptop (doubles as a cleaning cloth/mousepad) that would be just about right.


----------



## heara (Oct 28, 2010)

(Apologies if this is a really basic question - I feel like I'm full of nothing but lately!)

I'm getting ready to order an Oberon cover and would love to have it without the wool as well -- where do I make that request? The only spot I see to write anything when ordering is the shipping instructions box.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

heara -- You got it!  Put your request in the shipping instructions. 

So which one are you going to get


----------



## heara (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you, bonbon! I'm looking at the Celtic Hounds in wine


----------

